

Pushing code updates to device (Phonegap/Cordova) [video] - Turing_Machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-r2tO1RDcA&hd=1

======
Turing_Machine
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/tonyhursh/matryoshka](https://github.com/tonyhursh/matryoshka)

